# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Paragjykimi.Përse na vlen?!

## DI_ANA

Ne jeten e perditshme paragjykojme dhe paragjykohemi pa te drejte.Ashtu siç nuk na vjen mire per veten ashtu ndihet edhe ai person per te cilin kemi paragjykuar çaste me pare.
Dhe prape kjo nuk na pengon qe me rastin e pare qe e takojme ose bejme njohjen e dikujt te mundohemi te krijojme mendimin tone personal persa i perket tjetrit...
Nje mendim qe na vlen per veten tone,si per te justifikuar idene qe mund te krijojme mbi dike ose diçka.
Shpesh here me habit fakti pse shume nga paragjykimet jane te nje karakteri negativ dhe nuk mendojne se ai i paragjykuari mund te jete dikush tjeter....
Jam personalisht e mendimit qe njeriu asnjehere nuk duhet paragjykuar pa e pare,pa e studiuar,njohur dhe vene para provave.Me kete te fundit kuptoj kohen..sepse vetem koha mund te na japi informacionin me te drejte ne lidhje me tjetrin.
Dikush mund te thote qe paragjykimi eshte diçka mese normale dhe e natyrshme!
Personalisht mendoj se nuk eshte e drejte te paragjykojme.
Do te ishte me mire qe te mbanin nje opinion ne vetvete,qofte ky pozitiv apo negativ,pa u shprehur dhe lenduar ate person me te cilin sapo njihemi dhe mund te kemi kontradita nga me te ndryshmet.
Mendoj se do te ishte me mire te merrnim kohen per ta njohur tjetrin/tjetren me se miri dhe qe paragjykimi te kthehej ne nje gjykim te vertete dhe mese te drejte me pas.
Sigurisht nqs na intereson ta njohim kete person apo jo!Cdo gje me deshire dhe pa imponim.Duhet te jemi sa me te hapur me njerezit,pikerisht ne menyre qe t'i leme vend ndryshimit te idese qe mund te kemi me pas per personin ne fjale.


*"Paragjykimi eshte bir i paditurise"_ ka thene autori im i preferuar Remark.

Po ju si mendoni?
A eshte e drejte te paragjykojme?!
Perse duhet te paragjykohemi?
A ja vlen te paragjykohemi dhe te lendohemi pa te drejte?!*

Pres mendimet tuaja...Faleminderit

----------


## DI_ANA

.....Dhe do te shtoja per secilin nga ne.

"Mos u bej pre e paragjykimeve se pastaj do kesh frike mos paragjykohesh dhe per veprimin me te vogel.Do fillosh te urresh veten dhe kjo ndjenje inferioriteti qe do krijosh mbi te do te ishte fatale".

----------


## Inteligjentja

Paragjykimi eshte i pashmangshem. Normalisht, kur ke kontakt per here te pare me nje njeri do fillosh ta gjykosh/paragjykosh nga sjellja, veshja apo fizionomia. Ne fund te fundit eshte nje nga menyrat qe truri ka per te krijuar nje "mbrese" per nje person te caktuar ndaj ky lloj kategorizimi nuk mund te shmanget them une. Mendo me sa njerez ke te besh dite per dite , njerez te parendesishem per ty dhe qe s'do kesh kurre mundesi ti shohesh me (ndoshta).  E keqja e paragjykimit (mendoj) eshte kur ne nuk i lejojme mundesine vetes per te ndryshuar mendim (ose per ta pasuruar ate mendim) per nje person sepse paragjykimi qe kemi ne mendje nuk na e lejon nje gje tille. Apo edhe me keq, kur ne baze te ketij paragjykimi keqtrajtojme emocionalisht apo psikologjikisht personat me te cilet kemi te bejme. Kjo po qe eshte shenje injorance dhe mediokriteti.

----------


## GaLLaT

Njerezit qe paragjykojne, pa prova jan vec se arelp - qe skan me ca te merren.

----------


## Dito

Paragjykimi është një qëndrim negativ për nje individ ose pjesëtarët e një grupi. Paragjykimi i përkthyer në sjellje njihet si diskriminim, që do të thotë sjellja ndryshe, zakonisht e padrejtë ndaj individit ose pjesëtarëve të grupit. Paragjykimi zakonisht zhvillohet përmes stereotipeve, që janë konceptime të fiksuara dhe mendjelehta (zakonisht të gabuara) për vetitë, sjelljet dhe qëndrimet e një individi ose grupi të caktuar njerëzish. Diskriminimi i praktikuar në shkallë të gjerë i njohur si seksizëm është i bazuar në stereotipin gjinorë, se gratë janë në pozitë inferiore.
*Shkaktarët e paragjykimeve. Duke ditur se shkaktarët e paragjykimeve janë kompleks, ne më poshtë kemi sugjeruar disa metoda përmes të cilave është e mundur të përfitohen besime paragjykuese.*

 Të mësuarit social: fëmijët mësojnë sjelljen paragjykuese nga prindërit e tyre.
 Teoria motivuese: Njerëzit e motivuar për të arritur sukses zhvillojnë qëndrime negative për rivalët e tyre dhe këto qëndrime i gjeneralizojnë në nivel të gjithë grupit të cilit i përket rivali i tyre.
 Teoria e personalitetit: Njerëzit zhvillojnë paragjykime për shkak të përvojave të përjetuara gjatë zhvillimit të tyre. P.sh. një person i rritur nga një grua autoritare flokëkuqe e cila përdor ndëshkim fizik për ta dënuar atëb mund të zhvilloj paragjykim ndaj të gjitha grave flokëkuqe.
 Teoria kognitive: Njerëzit e konceptualizojnë botën e tyre duke i përdorur konstruktet mendore për ta organizuar atë p.sh. duke menduar gjëra të tilla si të gjithë njerëzit e pashtëpi janë të ngjashëm.

Eliminimi i paragjykimeve
Paragjykimet mund të eliminohen në disa mënyra, duke përfshirë shoqërimin e njerëzve të paragjykuar me një anëtarë të grupit nga i cili paragjykohen dhe duke e mësuar atë të mendojë racionalisht për çështje të tilla si *barazia e statusit* dhe ndryshimi i normave shoqërore përmes gjithëpërfshirës.

Tërheqja ndërpersonale
Tërheqja nërpersonale është çdo lloj qëndrimi pozitiv ndaj një personi tjetër i cili mund të jetë i formave të ndryshme, duke përfshirë

 afiliativ: dëshira për të qenë me një tjetër person
 pëlqimi: të ushqyerit e një qëndrimi përgjithësues pozitiv ndaj personit tjetër
 shoqërimi: një pëlqim i ndërsjellë në mes dy njerëzve, dëshira e tyre që të jenë së bashku
 dashurimi: procesi që rezulton nga intimiteti, pasioni dhe përkushtimi

Robert Sternberg propozoi modelin trekëndor të dashurisë dhe i përshkroi tri komponentë të dashurisë, pasionin, intimitetin dhe vendosshmërinë/përkushtimin, të cilat kombinohen për të rezultuar në katër lloje të dashurisë.
 dashuria ideale (përmbushëse): (e vështirë për tu arritur) pasion + intimitet + vendosmëri/përkushtim
 dashuria romantike: pasion + intimitet
 dashuria shoqërore: intimitet + vendosshmëri/përkushtim
 dashuria injorante: pasion + vendosshmëri/përkushtim

Altruizmi
Altruizmi është sjellja ndihmuese (pa pritur shpagim nga jashtë dhe nganjëherë duke rrezikuar apo sakrifikuar vetveten) nga e cila përfitojnë individët apo shoqëria. Altruizmi njëjtë sikur agresiviteti gjenerohet nga komponentat biologjike të tilla si instinktet, nga të mësuarit përmes përforcimeve dhe nga modelimi i të tjerëve


*Dito.*

----------

*Neteorm* (16-10-2022)

----------


## DI_ANA

Ndonese shumica e njerezve ne parim i denojne paragjykimet,pak veta u shpetojne kthetrave te tyre. Ne fakt,shume nga ata qe kane paragjykime te thella do te ngulnin kembe qe nuk i kane.
Te tjere thone se nuk ka rendesi nese ke apo s'ke paragjykime,sidomos kur i mban permbrenda ato....Megjithate,kemi apo s'kemi paragjykime,kjo eshte nje çeshtje qe ka rendesi shume,sepse paragjykimet i lendojne dhe i perçajne njerezit. 
Paragjykimet jane qendrime kryesisht negative sepse keto nuk kane argumenta dhe as mbeshtetje reale dhe jane te ngarkuara me ndjenja te forta...
Njeriu i ngarkuar me paragjykime ndaj te tjereve reagon pa menduar, vrullshem dhe pa e mbeshtetur reagimin e tille ne argumente reale dhe bindese dhe e keqja me e madhe e paragjykimeve jane pasojat e tyre te renda per keqesimin e mardhenjeve ndermjet atij qe ka paragjykime dhe qe vepron sipas tyre dhe objektit te ketyre paragjykimeve. 

*"Ne i urrejme disa njerez sepse nuk i njohim dhe nuk perpiqemi t'i njohim sepse i urrejme"!*
Une mendoj se kjo nuk eshte e drejte,duhet ti njohim njerezit dhe te kemi arsye per cdo gje.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

une pervete nuk paragjykoj me e kam ber dikur po ka shume vite qe nuk e bej me..une dua ti njof njerzit vet pastaj mundem te mendoj ate timen po paragjykim kurre me nuk bej....jam ndjehur nji her keq se e kan ber me mua dhe qy ate dite nuk e kam ber me per te tjeter!
se cfare kan then nuk kan qen te verteta dhe shpifin shume njerzit...une jam shume kundra paragjykimit!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## INFINITY©

Mendoj se eshte shume e rendesishme qe te dime se c'do te thote paragjykim dhe pastaj te mendojme nese eshte dicka e mire apo jo. Nuk e kuptoj pse shume njerez fillojne te qurraviten dhe te perdorin ate karten e paragjykimit kur ju ve ne pah dicka qe ndoshta e kane gabim. Edhe kur i keshillon dhe nuk ju pelqen, te thone qe pse me paragjykon. Eshte gjeja me absurde dhe ca njerez vertet lene shume per te deshiruar ne kete aspekt. Kjo eshte si te perdoresh karten raciale kur i thua dikujt qe po e ben punen gabim, dhe ai person thote qe po me thua ate sepse jam e zeze (gje qe e kemi pare shume here).

----------


## Adaes

Me dashje,pa dashje,te gjithe paragjykojme.
Kur e takon nje person per here te pare,gjithmon krijon nje opinion te momentit per kte person,dhe pa e njohur me teper,ne mbeshtetemi te ky opinion.Pastaj.kur e njeh nje person me mire,mendimi qe ke per te nuk quhet me paragjykim.Takojme njerez te rinj perdite,e ne baz te paragjykimit,ose vleresimit fillestar,ne krijojm marredhenien qe duam te kemi me kta persona(mund ti afrojme me shum,ose largojme fare nga vetja).Kur nje person ste pelqen fare heren e pare qe e takon,mundohesh ti mbash distance sa me shum qe te mundesh.Eshte ne natyren njerzore,e nuk mund ti shmangesh.

----------


## mia@

Mua zakonisht ajo pershtypje qe krijoj per nje njeri pa e njohur , ajo me ngelet deri ne fund.
D.m.th me dalin njerezit ashtu sic i prisja.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Po ju si mendoni?
> A eshte e drejte te paragjykojme?!
> Perse duhet te paragjykohemi?
> A ja vlen te paragjykohemi dhe te lendohemi pa te drejte?!
> 
> Pres mendimet tuaja...Faleminderit


*Diana ! Përshëndetje!
Më pëlqen tema që ke vendosur për diskutim.Mendova të shkruaj edhe unë mendimin tim modest.
Paragjykimi i një personi nga një individ,cilido qoftë ky,lidhet drejt-përdrejt me botkuptimin e atij që paragjykon.Rol kryesor ka kultura,dija,ambienti në të cilin është rritur,familja,shoqëria që e rrethon dhe që ka marrdhënie,mosha,gjinia,etj.
Pa u zgjatur shumë po të kujtoj një fjalë të urtë;"Më thuaj me kë rri,të të them se cili je" Fjalë të tilla të urta ka shumë që populli ja përshtat personave negativ të shoqërisë.
Shkurt do thosha që,secili nga ne duhet të ruhet të mos bjerë pre e keq-interpretuesëve,shpifësve,thashethemexhinjve,llafa  zanëve,sepse ata jan të pa mungueshëm në çdo shoqëri e ambient.
respekt*

----------


## Izadora

> *"Ne i urrejme disa njerez sepse nuk i njohim dhe nuk perpiqemi t'i njohim sepse i urrejme"!*
> 
> Une mendoj se kjo nuk eshte e drejte,duhet ti njohim njerezit dhe te kemi arsye per cdo gje.


eshte e vertet .
te gjithe paragjykojme dhe na paragjykojne.


nuk paragjykoje po nuk e njofta personin,se gjithmon del bllof.

----------


## Adaes

> eshte e vertet .
> te gjithe paragjykojme dhe na paragjykojne.
> 
> 
> nuk paragjykoje po nuk e njofta personin,se gjithmon del bllof.


Paragjykimi eshte para njohjes,kur e njeh pastaj nuk quhet me paragjykim.

----------


## Dito

More per llafe jena njisha ne te gjithe, problemi eshte qe ndryshe bejme, e pastaj i vjen keq disave kur ja kthen me te njejten monedhe, o po derri/dosa do dajak se ndryshe te prish komplet tufen.


*Dito*

----------


## saura

> Paragjykimi eshte para njohjes,kur e njeh pastaj nuk quhet me paragjykim.


Paragjykimi si fjale ka nje kuptim shume te gjere ,pikerisht paragjykon dhe personat qe i njeh ,po i paragjykon ne menyre irracionale,jep mendim me shpejtesi ,nuk mendohesh thelle ,ose mund te paragjykosh dhe per nje diçka pozitive ,psh ,ke menduar qe eshte nje burre i ndershem dhe nuk te ka dale ashtu .
Si perfundim fjala paragjykim eshte nje gjykim jo racional dhe shpesh i parakohshem.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Paragjykimi eshte gjithnje i demshem, pasi kurre nuk te le ne menyre objektive te gjykosh, por edhe  te jesh asnjanes..., pra ne ç'do rast eshte nje diç'ka negative...!
Pasi keshtu jemi duke e gjykuar nje njeri, perpara kohe, ndoshta pa te drejte!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Paragjykimi si fjale ka nje kuptim shume te gjere ,pikerisht paragjykon dhe personat qe i njeh ,po i paragjykon ne menyre irracionale,jep mendim me shpejtesi ,nuk mendohesh thelle ,ose mund te paragjykosh dhe per nje diçka pozitive ,psh ,ke menduar qe eshte nje burre i ndershem dhe nuk te ka dale ashtu .
> Si perfundim fjala paragjykim eshte nje gjykim jo racional dhe shpesh i parakohshem.


OK! Pra mund te jete edhe i demshem per vete personin, ne rastin me lart, nje deluzion i plote, ose si i thone ndryshe zhgenjim!

----------


## AjSi

per mendimin tim paragjykimet jane thjesht pergjithesime te pa argumentuara per nje grup njerezish ose thjesht ndaj nje personi
shum njerez priren qe te bejne paragjykime percmuese per njerezit qe nuk ngjajne me ta ,qe dallojne prej tyre nga formimi nga pamja etj
thelle thelle cdo njeri eshte paragjykues

----------


## Genna

Pershendetje


Nuk është thjesht një bisedë e këndshme mes shoqeve, ku të pëlqen të përgojosh të tjerët. Psikologët thonë se të merresh me thashetheme është pozitive, sepse.... 


Pëshpëritje nëpër zyra, fjalë të thëna shpejt e shpejt në vesh në kafen e pushimit të drekës. Për të mos folur pastaj për thashethemnajën e parukerive, kur merret nëpër gojë gjithë bota, të njohur e të panjohur. E nëse nuk ke qenë aty kur u tha e çnuk u tha për filan personazh televiziv, mos u bëj merak. Shoqja jote e ngushtë ka menduar edhe për këtë: mjafton një telefonatë dhe lajmi përhapet më shpejt se era. Sepse thashethemet u pëlqejnë të gjithëve.  

Po përse na pëlqejnë aq shumë thashethemet, ato që ambientet snob i quajnë rumors?


Dëshira për të gjykuar të tjerët ka motive dhe qëllime të ndryshme. Disa studiues amerikanë kanë zbuluar se kemi të bëjmë me një instrument integrimi social të domosdoshëm: duke u marrë me thashetheme përfitojmë informacione mbi sjelljen e të tjerëve dhe arrijmë të kuptojmë se çopinion kanë të tjerët lidhur me një sjellje të caktuar. Kjo na ndihmon të forcojmë aleancat me efektet pozitive të humorit tonë.


Ndjenja të tilla si agresiviteti, turpi, egoizmi janë të pranishme tek ne, por ose është e vështirë për ti pranuar, ose jemi të ndërgjegjshëm, ama e kemi më të lehtë ti dallojmë tek të tjerët. Në mënyrë të pandërgjegjshme është shumë e thjeshtë të shkarkosh mbi objektin e thashethemit, përgjegjësitë që të detyrojnë të bësh një autokritikë të shëndoshë.


Të flasësh për të tjerët është një veprim që mund të quhet pozitiv nëse zhvillohet në një ambient pune ose familjeje. Në brendësi të një kompanie, kjo mund të ndihmojnë për një ngritje të mundshme detyre. Si? Ndonjëherë, nëse ndodhesh në një pozicion inferior, të shkëmbesh thashetheme me një person në gradë superiore, ndoshta me eprorin, mund të kthehet në një veprim të dobishëm për të favorizuar karrierën.


Por, ndonjëherë thashethemet transformohen në një armë lufte shumë dashakeqe. Në këtë rast mund të fshehë, nga ana e personit që e nxjerr në pah, frikën e të ndjerit i braktisur, frikën e dështimit apo ndjenjën e inferioritetit. Kush i përdor ndihet pak i dashur dhe i vlerësuar ose i lënë pas dore, për shkak të disa tipareve që nuk i zotëron.


Në rastin e gossip-it skandaloz, të zbulosh anët e errëta ose pikat e dobëta të aktorëve, këngëtarëve dhe personazheve të njohur, përkthehet me një lloj teknike ngushëlluese: njohja e këtyre informacioneve intime na lejon të hyjmë në një botë, që ndryshe nuk do të na përkiste.


Thashethemi ka nevojë për kohë dhe atmosferë për tu shpërndarë. Le të shohim se cilat janë vendet dhe situatat që fshehin më shumë thashetheme. 


Parukeri, sallone estetike: në këto vende takohen gra me mosha të ndryshe dhe pozicionet shoqërore që përshijnë variojnë që nga shtëpiake e deri në gra në karrierë. Argumentet rrëshqasin nga një karrige në tjetrën, të nxitura në më të shumtën e rasteve nga parrukierë dhe estetistë shumë të ngeshëm, kurse revistat e thashethemeve (dhe jo vetëm ato) janë me bollëk mbi tavolina.


Në kafe: një valvul gati në shpërthim e ditëve të gjata të punës. Këtu shfryhet kundër kolegëve dhe eprorëve, shkëmbehen lajme mbi pushimet e fundit nga puna, mbi ngjarje e debate. Me një fjalë, një telenovelë e vërtetë kompanie.


Në plazh: më fatlumët janë ata që frekuentojnë plazhet ku mblidhen edhe personazhe të njohur, ku mund të bësh thashetheme nën çadër dhe të ndjekësh çdo veprim të vip-ave të momentit.


Telefoni (ose më mirë celulari): instrumenti më i dashur dhe në të njëjtën kohë edhe më i urryeri. Tani nuk ka mënyrë më të mirë për të shpërndarë në kohë reale emocione, lajme, thashetheme: një sms e vetme mund të ngërthejë lidhje dashurie, të ndërpresë bashkëpunime, të thyejë miqësi.


Dasma: të ngrejë dorën kush kujton ngjyrën e luleve të buqetës së nuses. Gjatë martesave secili është vigjilent ndaj tjetrit, kritikon të ftuarit, veshjen e dëshmitarëve të çiftit, vëzhgohen shenjat, buzëqeshjet dhe ndonjë lidhje e re që shpërthen aty për aty. Me pak fjalë, një material i bollshëm për tu komentuar para dhe pas ceremonisë.


E meqë jemi në këtë pikë, pse të mos bëjmë edhe ne ca thashetheme? Mënyrat për ti përhapur i dini vetë... PO ME SHQIPETARET NDODH KJO GJE?! 


Falemindeit

----------


## DI_ANA

> thelle thelle cdo njeri eshte paragjykues


Mese e vertete...

----------

